

One API to Link Them All - georgik
http://uberblic.com/2011/08/one-api-to-link-them-all/

======
maxstoller
Foursquare is working on a venue harmonization map that does this. See:
[http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/03/14/1up-the-importance-
of-...](http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/03/14/1up-the-importance-of-platforms-
and-how-we%E2%80%99re-extending-ours/)

------
dannyr
For our startup, we are matching place ids to different services which
includes Yelp, Facebook Places, Google Places, and Foursquare.

We plan to make this publicly available thru an API when we have thousands of
places matched.

------
jtwb
This sounds like YQL, e.g.
[http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/?q=show%20tables&...](http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/?q=show%20tables&env=store://datatables.org/alltableswithkeys).

~~~
mikeknoop
I think it comes down to marketing. I did not know YQL offered proxy access to
all those APIs.

~~~
tantalor
They don't proxy, they add edges.

------
cao825
See also: <http://www.TheEasyAPI.com>

------
kylek
Quick note for OP - I got two copies of the signup email after signing up

------
raintrees
And in the darkness, bind them? Who is Uberblic Labs Unternehmergesellschaft
(haftungsbeschraenkt)? My German is non-existent...

